# problème Point d'interrogation



## kartof22 (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je débute avec mon mac et je suis face à un petit problème : Je n'arrive pas à mettre le point d'interrogation, bien que j'appuye sur la touche majuscule ou non, j'obtiens toujours la virgule. 
Comment faire pour règler ce problème,

merci d'avance.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Bienvenue sur Mac.

Tu utilise bien la touche majuscule provisoire (celle que l'on garde appuyée tant qu'on en a besoin) et non la touche majuscule verouillage ? (elles sont l'une en dessous de l'autre).

@+
JM


kartof22 a dit:


> Bonjour, je débute avec mon mac et je suis face à un petit problème : Je n'arrive pas à mettre le point d'interrogation, bien que j'appuye sur la touche majuscule ou non, j'obtiens toujours la virgule.
> Comment faire pour règler ce problème,
> 
> merci d'avance.


----------



## kartof22 (11 Septembre 2008)

Non j'utilisais la touche majuscule verrouillage. Mais grace à ta remarque, j'ai essayé avec la provisoire et ca marche.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## babsy (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour 

j'ai le exactement le même problème que kartof22.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Et tu as tenté de faire comme indiqué?



> Tu utilise bien la touche majuscule provisoire (celle que l'on garde appuyée tant qu'on en a besoin) et non la touche majuscule verouillage ? (elles sont l'une en dessous de l'autre).


----------



## babsy (3 Octobre 2008)

Et oui, là ça marche (??????  Youpi !!)
merci à toi et Vive Macgeneration !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Octobre 2008)

tu es autorisé à lire les messages précédant !  Tant mieux.


----------



## szpulka (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour. Merci pour vos réponses mais cela ne m'explique pas pourquoi, une fois la touche majuscule verrouillage activée, *TOUTES* les autres fonctions marchent -le point, la barre de fraction et le plus-  *SAUF*, SAUF le point d'interrogation.
Merci pour une explication à ce phénomène.
FRB


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Février 2011)

Les autres touches ne marchent qu'en clavier Français numérique : en clavier Français, elles ne donnent pas non plus l'autre caractère.


Le clavier Français numérique est ainsi fait, il n'y a pas moyen de le changer,

vraisemblablement parce que quand on tape des chiffres, on a besoin de la virgule et pas du ?


----------

